# New additions to Coventry Lane Farm coming from....



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 2, 2008)

Michigan's Sox Sox Appeal is a 2008 Modern shetland colt that has many famous "Michigans" in his background that are in the Hall of Fame. Sox's half sibling named "Michigan's Heart of a Champion" is a modern colt that will stay small enough to hardship into the AMHR when he turns three perhaps even A sized as well.






Michigan's Walmart to Tiffani is a Classic Shetland colt that will remain small enough to hardship AMHR in three years. His sire is Michigan's Man of Steel that is in the Hall of Fame and his dam is "Michigan's one to Remember"

We are very excited in adding these two fellows to our showstring for 2009 and they both are in the ASPC Futurity program and want to "Thank" Shirley and Tom Taylor from Taylor's Pony Farm for letting their ponies be a part of Coventry Lane Farm.

Thanks for letting us share


----------



## muffntuf (Oct 2, 2008)

I loved Sox! Congratulations!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats..love those michigan ponies



. Hopefully next may will have one standing in my barn...


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 2, 2008)

* Nice boys!! Congrats!!!






*


----------



## Devon (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice boys!

Sox is Soo drool worthy


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 3, 2008)

HEY!



I wanted Walmart to Tiffani! STEALER!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations both are really really nice.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice additions!!!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice ponies! Congrats.


----------



## Keri (Oct 5, 2008)

That modern is gorgeous!!!!



I love those Michigan horses!!!! Very gorgeous!!!


----------

